# Getting hit in the groin is good in a street fight?



## Cobra (May 27, 2004)

Okay, this sounds very strange but think about. I don't know about you, but I have been hit in the groin many times. Sure it is very painful......but only 
10 seconds later. Well, atleast for me. When I get hit in the groin, it takes about 10 -20 seconds to actaully start the pain. I'm not sure whether that is the case with any other guys.

Now let us put that in a street fight scenario. Let us say someone attacks you on the street. Let us say he is a really good fighter, but so are you. You try everything, as well as him, but can't get any strikes or grapples in. He then hits you in the groin, and assuming you are like me and the pain only comes seconds later, you then take him down. Why? Because when he hit you in the groin, his guard will automaticly let his guard loose, thinking he has the fight won, but then you nail him one. You took advantage of his cockiness and beat him, and it was all because he hit you in the groin.

Maybe my groin is strange, but is it? Does your groin only pain seconds later? If so, don't you think it can be an advantage of playing like you are beat, then a suprise attack? Could be!


----------



## blade_cs (May 27, 2004)

No offense.. but your post sounds very funny 

Aside from that, I do see some practicalness. I see your theory can be applied to strikes on other places as well, not just the groin. For example, if you get a broken nose and pretend you can't fight anymore by holding in seemingly in a lot pain, suddenly attack your attacker....


----------



## KenpoTex (May 27, 2004)

cobra said:
			
		

> He then hits you in the groin, and assuming you are like me and the pain only comes seconds later, you then take him down. Why? Because when he hit you in the groin, his guard will automaticly let his guard loose, thinking he has the fight won, but then you nail him one.


His mistake...just because you give someone a shot to the junk doesn't mean you should let your guard down or stop striking.  "Groin shots" can be very effective (as 99.9% of guys out there know) as a distraction or to set up another strike but as with any other technique that relies on pain (i.e. pressure point manipulation) you shouldn't count on this to work.  If it does, great, if it doesn't...well, as far as I'm concerned you shouldn't wait around to see whether it works or not because you should have already followed up with something that _will_ get the job done.

edit to add: If someone hits you in the groin, or like blade said, in the nose and then makes the mistake of dropping his guard, nail him!  Like Napoleon once said "never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake"


----------



## bluenosekenpo (May 27, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> Okay, this sounds very strange but think about. I don't know about you, but I have been hit in the groin many times. Sure it is very painful......but only
> 10 seconds later. Well, atleast for me. When I get hit in the groin, it takes about 10 -20 seconds to actaully start the pain. I'm not sure whether that is the case with any other guys.
> 
> Now let us put that in a street fight scenario. Let us say someone attacks you on the street. Let us say he is a really good fighter, but so are you. You try everything, as well as him, but can't get any strikes or grapples in. He then hits you in the groin, and assuming you are like me and the pain only comes seconds later, you then take him down. Why? Because when he hit you in the groin, his guard will automaticly let his guard loose, thinking he has the fight won, but then you nail him one. You took advantage of his cockiness and beat him, and it was all because he hit you in the groin.
> ...



Cobra, you have a truely unique way of looking at things, I love your posts.
Back to reality, yes there can be a delay of the onset of pain from a groin strike, but to consider it an entry technique is pretty hardcore(or foolosh,you pick). Do you train for this?  :wink2:


----------



## Bod (May 27, 2004)

You still have to crawl home on hands and knees, puking up at regular intervals.

Yep, been there, done that.


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2004)

When I was attacked at 17, I was kicked in the groin and I could feel nothing because I guess I was so high on adrenaline it anaethetised me!


----------



## Shinzu (May 27, 2004)

if i get hit in the boys i go down fast.  i would use this attack in a fight, but i wouldn't ask for this punishment as a means to a surprise attack....ouch!!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 27, 2004)

I have shovel scooped guys in the nads with a kick I can elevate a 70lb. heavy bag with, only to piss them off.  Makes a good part of an arsenal, but should certainly never be the only part.  Flip side, I've been popped by a volley-ball serve, and dropped for the better part of half an hour.  Still not sure I'd like to lead with the groin openig as a strategic entry for an attack.

New kenpo freestyle tech: From horse stance, pelvic thrust forward, and when opponent takes the shot, you hook around behind his guard...NAh.  Sounds too risky & painful.

D.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 27, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> Okay, this sounds very strange but think about. I don't know about you, but I have been hit in the groin many times. Sure it is very painful......but only
> 10 seconds later. Well, atleast for me. When I get hit in the groin, it takes about 10 -20 seconds to actaully start the pain. I'm not sure whether that is the case with any other guys.
> 
> Now let us put that in a street fight scenario. Let us say someone attacks you on the street. Let us say he is a really good fighter, but so are you. You try everything, as well as him, but can't get any strikes or grapples in. He then hits you in the groin, and assuming you are like me and the pain only comes seconds later, you then take him down. Why? Because when he hit you in the groin, his guard will automaticly let his guard loose, thinking he has the fight won, but then you nail him one. You took advantage of his cockiness and beat him, and it was all because he hit you in the groin.
> ...


Once again I have to reject your argument. A good fighter wouldn't assume he won the fight after a minor move. Lets not stop there.. a good fighter would have kicked to break the pubic bone and your "ten second" rule would be moot. A good fighter would keep on hitting you until you were clearly unconsious. Am I missing anything?
Sean :asian:


----------



## loki09789 (May 27, 2004)

Stance and luck are your best defense if the fight is on to defend against a groin shot.  This is an interesting discussion, though not oft mentioned topic, but in reality the danger of a groin shot isn't whether you can 'fight through the pain' but whether the strike causes internal damage (burst testicle, ruptured blood vessels....) all the way up to and including a cracked hip - which ruins any chance of any response other than falling down stupid and dead.

Not to mention that from my Kenpo/FMA background I understand that you have to be MORE concerned with the physiological/structural reaction to the groin shot regardless of perception of pain/injury (dramatic or minute) that will set you up for another shot from a 'good fighter' who knows how to layer combinations.

What angle is the strike coming from and which direction is the force moving in as you get hit?  If it is an upward knee strike to the groin, chances are good that regardless of pain, you will be lifted some and that there will be a slight to great foward bend at the hips which will shift your (as a man) center of gravity forward of your hips and your head will dip forward... that is really what is important to consider with ANY strike if you are going to discuss the 'what do you do' game.  Pain is something that will happen.


----------



## loki09789 (May 27, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> Okay, this sounds very strange but think about. I don't know about you, but I have been hit in the groin many times. Sure it is very painful......but only
> 10 seconds later. Well, atleast for me. When I get hit in the groin, it takes about 10 -20 seconds to actaully start the pain. I'm not sure whether that is the case with any other guys.
> 
> Now let us put that in a street fight scenario. Let us say someone attacks you on the street. Let us say he is a really good fighter, but so are you. You try everything, as well as him, but can't get any strikes or grapples in. He then hits you in the groin, and assuming you are like me and the pain only comes seconds later, you then take him down. Why? Because when he hit you in the groin, his guard will automaticly let his guard loose, thinking he has the fight won, but then you nail him one. You took advantage of his cockiness and beat him, and it was all because he hit you in the groin.
> ...


This strategy is about as sound as the "Pound his fist with my face until he is tired" game plan.  I am willing to accept that I will get hit and that it will hurt if I have to defend myself, but I don't think it is wise to gamble that you will be 'tougher' than your opponent can hit you.  What if you don't notice steel toed boots or the knife in the upper cut hand he is hitting you in the groin with?


----------



## Disco (May 27, 2004)

Understand, there are always exceptions to the rule. For the vast majority of people, including trained fighters, K-1, UFC, etc, a shot to the groin stops them in their tracks. Cobra may be and sounds like the exception. May have a very high pain threshold.


----------



## OUMoose (May 27, 2004)

Thank you.  I would prefer to skip the "Iron Egg" training and just train to cover more.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 27, 2004)

I haven't read this entire thread, but I think the major flaw in this reasoning is the assumption that because your opponant hits you in the groin means he will momentarily drop his gard or think he has won. In my experience and opinion, that would be an inexperienced fighter at best, most experienced fighters know that to drop your guard because of good contact is a big no-no and quite dangerous if you want to stay concious.

7sm


----------



## OULobo (May 28, 2004)

Ahhh. . . . Now the "God's true gift to man". I once heard a story from a wise old man about how God gave a great gift to man. That gift was the 5 second lapse before pain sets in after recieving a groin shot. This was given to men so that they had just enough time to get a retalitory shot in before crumbing in brain-numbing, eye-popping agony. This is often used to give the patented "same to you" shot, but remember that such action allows your attacker to give you the final parting stirke before joining you on the ground in a writhing snake mating simulation dance. 

On a more serious note I posted a story here on my Community Police Academy thread that describes how a few officers responded to a domestic dispute at a residence. When they arrived the door was open and they found a man choking, what later on turned out to be, his brother. The arrested the choker before he could kill his brother and took him to jail. When they had booked him and he was more lucid, they escorted him to a cell and on the way he collapsed on the ground, moaning and vomited. The officers haden't really touched him so the took him to the nearby hospital for an examination. After examining the man, the doctor returned to the officers and asked what they had done to the guy. They replied that there was no real force used and that they had just cuffed him and escorted him to the jail and then the cell. The doctor then explained that the man had two completely retracted testicals and that they were unsure if they would be able to make them descend.  It turns out that the choker had been repeatedly kneed in the groin while he was choking (the chokee estimated 30 times) and was so enraged that he didn't register the pain until much later. 

So I would say that groin strikes are valid, but I wouldn't rely on them. I do actually know of a sub-system that relies almost totally on groin strikes.


----------



## loki09789 (May 28, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> ....It turns out that the choker had been repeatedly kneed in the groin while he was choking (the chokee estimated 30 times) and was so enraged that he didn't register the pain until much later.
> 
> So I would say that groin strikes are valid, but I wouldn't rely on them. I do actually know of a sub-system that relies almost totally on groin strikes.


I would imagine that if it was brothers that in order to get to that "killing each other" level of inhibition that there were probably some 'mind altering' substances involved somewhere in the incident as well.

The best groin shots I know of are the loose, snapping/cutting motion strikes that seem to flick the target.  For some reason, the pain receptors fire faster.  Of course in the incidents that I heard/participated in where this type of striking proved useful, it wasn't in the middle of a brawling action already in progress but the initiating move or very early in the conflict so that the recipient was 'conscious' of what got hit.

With any striking the goal should really be dysfunction of the others ability to continue the fight, not pain induction.  Even if the Bad Guy doesn't feel the pain of a broken hip/knee/ear drum for some reason the physiological damage will reduce his/her ability to continue threatening me.... sounds better during interview with LEO as well than:  "I kept hitting him in the groin, but I couldn't seem to hurt him."  Boy if that won't bite you in the butt later on.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 28, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> On a more serious note I posted a story here on my Community Police Academy thread that describes how a few officers responded to a domestic dispute at a residence. When they arrived the door was open and they found a man choking, what later on turned out to be, his brother. The arrested the choker before he could kill his brother and took him to jail. When they had booked him and he was more lucid, they escorted him to a cell and on the way he collapsed on the ground, moaning and vomited. The officers haden't really touched him so the took him to the nearby hospital for an examination. After examining the man, the doctor returned to the officers and asked what they had done to the guy. They replied that there was no real force used and that they had just cuffed him and escorted him to the jail and then the cell. The doctor then explained that the man had two completely retracted testicals and that they were unsure if they would be able to make them descend. It turns out that the choker had been repeatedly kneed in the groin while he was choking (the chokee estimated 30 times) and was so enraged that he didn't register the pain until much later.


That story almost makes me collapse on the ground, moaning and vomiting! :xtrmshock 

7sm


----------



## OC Kid (May 29, 2004)

I think that groin kicks are effective technic. But like all technics they need to be used in combinations with others. A good groin shot alone may not stop someone but may drop his hands or break his concentration so I use other ones that are more able to stop him.


----------



## MaxRob (Oct 15, 2014)

We are all different,and react to pain differently, yes groin pain is delayed in many,anger and fury can overcome and greatly mitigate this type of pain as the noradrenalin blocks the cholinergic pain response, I knew one guy threw fits of anger to effectively reduce this kind of pain.
also as I have said before if one has a very high genetic pain threshold ( a curse as you dont have the pain sensor to protect you)
 The pain you feel is bearable, no radiation into the abdomen no nausea.
but thank goodness not many are intis category, it nearly killed me with an acute appendicitis ,as my body did not register the pain bell ...it was a close call.......
a very high genetic pain threshold can be good for martial arts and self defense but is a hell to live with in normal life believe me.


----------

